# Asus Zenfone 5 unbrick.. help me!



## davidhuu (May 14, 2014)

I update the phone SKU = TW to WW, in the process of updating the device stands at around 30%, which does not run on the next stop. I waited over 30 minutes still the same and I reset the phone and the result is brick, just boot up black screen and USB symbol, on the discovery fastboot recovery lost. 
sorry, my english bad


----------



## Maepong (Jun 19, 2014)

my zf4 stuck on usb mode too. do you solve it?


----------



## jarotsakir (Jul 6, 2014)

*please help!!! zenfone 5 hard bootlop/bricked*

please help!!! zenfone 5 hard botlop/bricked, just booting and first screen initial logo. and i dont know serial frmware use first, please guide me to fix it, thanks


----------



## decatz (Aug 1, 2014)

jarotsakir said:


> please help!!! zenfone 5 hard botlop/bricked, just booting and first screen initial logo. and i dont know serial frmware use first, please guide me to fix it, thanks

Click to collapse



can you go to fastboot ? hold vol up and turn on your phone if can

download ADB Fastboot n install (google it)
download the windows zenfone 5 driver
download firmware from asus site i use V1.14.40.50 for WW
extract and you get UL-ASUS_T00F-WW-1.14.40.50-user.zip
get fastboot.img, boot.img from the zip and copy to adb folder
rename UL-ASUS_T00F-WW-1.14.40.50-user.zip and move it to adb folder
hold vol up and turn on your phone - should went to fastboot
open cmd and go to adb folder
type the following 2 lines: "fastboot flash fastboot fastboot.img" and "fastboot flash boot boot.img" (look phone screen, should say successfully for both)
go to recovery - wipe data (google zenfone recovery mode -  follow the blog guide)
choose apply update from adb
from cmd above type "adb sideload <filename>.zip"
reboot  n done


----------



## harrysuccess (Aug 4, 2014)

decatz said:


> can you go to fastboot ? hold vol up and turn on your phone if can
> 
> download ADB Fastboot n install (google it)
> download the windows zenfone 5 driver
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't enter fastboot mode, after I pressed power +volup, just usb logo appear on the screen


----------



## Tech N You (Aug 4, 2014)

harrysuccess said:


> I can't enter fastboot mode, after I pressed power +volup, just usb logo appear on the screen

Click to collapse



I am a Xperia developer but I can guide you through the process.
Download the data and stuff as you have been told.
Make sure your phone is switched off
Press and hold voulme up button and connect your phone to pc
you are in fastboot mode.


----------



## Solitario88 (Sep 7, 2014)

decatz said:


> can you go to fastboot ? hold vol up and turn on your phone if can
> 
> download ADB Fastboot n install (google it)
> download the windows zenfone 5 driver
> ...

Click to collapse




done all but my error is in tmp/update.zip pls help me


----------



## arbura (Oct 5, 2014)

*help*

my asus zenfone 5 WW T00F can't enter droidboot. and stuck on asus logo. how i can flash rom without droidboot?


----------



## Sky4rif (Oct 6, 2014)

*zenfon 5 stuck on boot screen*



decatz said:


> can you go to fastboot ? hold vol up and turn on your phone if can
> 
> download ADB Fastboot n install (google it)
> download the windows zenfone 5 driver
> ...

Click to collapse



it doesnt work . it still stuck on boot screen .. help me please


----------



## Pedromja (Oct 6, 2014)

My asuszenfone5  had usb logo lots of time, when i tried to update to kitkat. You need to try several times power+ vol up (1sec after) since the device has a power button unresponsive. Then just follow the tutorial people told you. Get usb drivers from microsoft(on win8 must give program installer compatibility mode on XPSP3 and administrator previleges to install it properly)In my case i would have batery logo/usb logo several times before getting access to boot mode (10 min attempts  So keep trying dont give up. Its an excelent phone but with power button unresponsive/. The same thing happens while you try to wake up phone after deepsleep mode.


----------



## shuqfaqat (Oct 9, 2014)

Pedromja said:


> My asuszenfone5  had usb logo lots of time, when i tried to update to kitkat. You need to try several times power+ vol up (1sec after) since the device has a power button unresponsive. Then just follow the tutorial people told you. Get usb drivers from microsoft(on win8 must give program installer compatibility mode on XPSP3 and administrator previleges to install it properly)In my case i would have batery logo/usb logo several times before getting access to boot mode (10 min attempts  So keep trying dont give up. Its an excelent phone but with power button unresponsive/. The same thing happens while you try to wake up phone after deepsleep mode.

Click to collapse



is there any other way to get into the bootloader? i'm stucked in the white asus logo.. :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## figus77 (Oct 9, 2014)

same problem here... android start, then after a sec and a UI error restart continuosly... mine is a CUCC version... i can start in droidboot mode but when i try to use fastboot, (phone is in fastboot cmd waiting) then CMD(download:00cf6400).. and freeze, on windows cmd i get sending fastboot FAILED invalid argument.. 
some ideas?


----------



## ianmarcel (Oct 11, 2014)

decatz said:


> can you go to fastboot ? hold vol up and turn on your phone if can
> 
> download ADB Fastboot n install (google it)
> download the windows zenfone 5 driver
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried to follow this, but every time the it finished the sideload, I still get an error which says "assert failed : greater_than_int (getprop("ro.build.date.utc").1392739......, and then the installation got aborted. I can't access the internal memory cuz I believed my phone was bricked and when opening the phone, I was just stuck with the loading screen and not getting through. 

Got this problem when I tried to update my phone to kitkat. The installation got stuck at about 30% and tried to reset it and now I have this problem.

I appreciate it if someone will see this and reply to me. Thanks


----------



## jojombe (Oct 12, 2014)

*help*

Hey everyone i have problem same like before i cant enter droidboot whenever i try to hold power and volume up i just get usb logo hope anyone can help this problem


----------



## bondgibtune (Oct 15, 2014)

decatz said:


> can you go to fastboot ? hold vol up and turn on your phone if can
> 
> download ADB Fastboot n install (google it)
> download the windows zenfone 5 driver
> ...

Click to collapse



please help,,, 
my zenfone 5 can't enter to fastboot mode ,,, (i've try to hit power and volume up but still can't enter to fashboot mode) and my phone stuck at boot loop...


----------



## ajegile (Oct 16, 2014)

bondgibtune said:


> please help,,,
> my zenfone 5 can't enter to fastboot mode ,,, (i've try to hit power and volume up but still can't enter to fashboot mode) and my phone stuck at boot loop...

Click to collapse



i get same problem
help me..........


----------



## W4sh (Oct 17, 2014)

*Zenforce 4 same problem?*

Similar problem with Asus Zenforce/Zenfone 4, any help?


----------



## eng.naim (Oct 21, 2014)

*solution for stuk to usb logo*



W4sh said:


> Similar problem with Asus Zenforce/Zenfone 4, any help?

Click to collapse



go to my new blog i solve this problem
*engashrafn.blogspot.com​*watch the video and it will help you to access to droidboot :good:


----------



## W4sh (Oct 22, 2014)

eng.naim said:


> go to my new blog i solve this problem
> *engashrafn.blogspot.com​*watch the video and it will help you to access to droidboot :good:

Click to collapse


 @eng.naim 
Nice try budd, I did the trick with my Zenforce 4_T00i_TW but it does'nt respond after usb plugin'... In fact windows does'nt recognize it since his bricking (no driver match). I've seen something similar as yours on this page http://androidxda.com/flash-stock-rom-using-intel-phone-flash-tool

I've received a message log fom MFT, it says that the xml might be not totally correct or well parsed..


----------



## eng.naim (Oct 22, 2014)

W4sh said:


> @eng.naim
> Nice try budd, I did the trick with my Zenforce 4_T00i_TW but it does'nt respond after usb plugin'... In fact windows does'nt recognize it since his bricking (no driver match). I've seen something similar as yours on this page
> 
> I've received a message log fom MFT, it says that the xml might be not totally correct or well parsed..

Click to collapse


Im not understand you. your problem is the cloverview driver or the flash.xml not parsed to MFT 
if your comp. not recognize Cloverview plus driver try to uninstall any past drivers and reinstall isoc driver from my blog and if any error copy it here and i will try to help you thanks


----------



## davidhuu (May 14, 2014)

I update the phone SKU = TW to WW, in the process of updating the device stands at around 30%, which does not run on the next stop. I waited over 30 minutes still the same and I reset the phone and the result is brick, just boot up black screen and USB symbol, on the discovery fastboot recovery lost. 
sorry, my english bad


----------



## W4sh (Oct 22, 2014)

eng.naim said:


> Im not understand you. your problem is the cloverview driver or the flash.xml not parsed to MFT
> if your comp. not recognize Cloverview plus driver try to uninstall any past drivers and reinstall isoc driver from my blog and if any error copy it here and i will try to help you thanks

Click to collapse



Sure, when all the settings are done from MFT the next step is to connect the phone with USB. For me it stucks at this moment and windows popup a message with : 'no device found blah blah.. for this device'. The phone is bricked then I guess that windows cannot understand it anymore with valid driver ?

I think that's the zenfoneflash.xml file is a having different behavior with some specific fields or not correctly parsed. 
Your idea stills good I guess., for me I need to reinstall Isoc driver...


----------



## eng.naim (Oct 22, 2014)

W4sh said:


> Sure, when all the settings are done from MFT the next step is to connect the phone with USB. For me it stucks at this moment and windows popup a message with : 'no device found blah blah.. for this device'. The phone is bricked then I guess that windows cannot understand it anymore with valid driver ?
> 
> I think that's the zenfoneflash.xml file is a having different behavior with some specific fields or not correctly parsed.
> Your idea stills good I guess., for me I need to reinstall Isoc driver...

Click to collapse


is your phone stuck on usb logo or intel icon please connect your phone and upload an image of your driver from driver manager:good:


----------



## woyzer (Oct 26, 2014)

I already follow all instruction in eng.naim blog and video tutorial and uisng official firmware for zenfone 4 Asus_T00I (A400CXG) WW_6.5.30 firmware,  but the problem appear when process running at 15% (ABD Enum Failure)


----------



## jojombe (Oct 27, 2014)

davidhuu said:


> I update the phone SKU = TW to WW, in the process of updating the device stands at around 30%, which does not run on the next stop. I waited over 30 minutes still the same and I reset the phone and the result is brick, just boot up black screen and USB symbol, on the discovery fastboot recovery lost.
> sorry, my english bad

Click to collapse



I have same problem like you and its almost a month but last night I fixed this problem, i got my droidboot back, before i tell you how to fix this problem, i need to know 2 things 

1 you can enter recovery ? 
2 is your phone work normal i mean you can use as normally ?


----------



## chetan_dua (Oct 30, 2014)

davidhuu said:


> I update the phone SKU = TW to WW, in the process of updating the device stands at around 30%, which does not run on the next stop. I waited over 30 minutes still the same and I reset the phone and the result is brick, just boot up black screen and USB symbol, on the discovery fastboot recovery lost.
> sorry, my english bad

Click to collapse



Try flashing the rom u have beeb updated to like ul...xxxx. u can get it from support.asus.com


----------



## W4sh (Oct 30, 2014)

*Asus Zenforce/Zenfone 4 - A400CG  TW boot loop and no more correct drivers*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUOTnIkXMvY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## yash97 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Cmd hangs when i type the command adb sideload (rom.zip) which is my filename ?????*



decatz said:


> can you go to fastboot ? hold vol up and turn on your phone if can
> 
> download ADB Fastboot n install (google it)
> download the windows zenfone 5 driver
> ...

Click to collapse



Cmd hangs when i type the command adb sideload (rom.zip) which is my filename ?????


----------



## chetan_dua (Nov 1, 2014)

Try another fastboot and adb executable files

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## muhghazaliakbar (Nov 9, 2014)

decatz said:


> can you go to fastboot ? hold vol up and turn on your phone if can
> 
> download ADB Fastboot n install (google it)
> download the windows zenfone 5 driver
> ...

Click to collapse



i followed your instruction and still can not enter recovery mode and brick in usb logo


----------



## vinay_sing (Nov 10, 2014)

*Phone stuck on recovery mode.. cant even reboot...*

Sir mY zenfone 5 stuck with an error msg, when i tryed 2 update Firmware...Sad please help


----------



## chetan_dua (Nov 11, 2014)

Which error msg????

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## fandofast (Nov 24, 2014)

*please help me*



jojombe said:


> I have same problem like you and its almost a month but last night I fixed this problem, i got my droidboot back, before i tell you how to fix this problem, i need to know 2 things
> 
> 1 you can enter recovery ?
> 2 is your phone work normal i mean you can use as normally ?

Click to collapse



i cant enter recovery or droidboot, but my phone work normally, how to get recovery back ?


----------



## chetan_dua (Nov 26, 2014)

U can enter recovery by holding volume down key and pressing volume up key and pressing power button and release power button but hold volume down key.
U will be in recovery,hold volume down key and press volume up key u will get optiins in ur recovery.
U can flash kitkat rom of asus 2.19 or 1.18 whichever flashes in ur mbl.
And u will get droidboot back...


----------



## rinaxdroid89 (Dec 17, 2014)

I tried the fixes here but I still have the bricked/bootloop on the Asus Logo... 

What I noticed when I also add the line "fastboot flash recovery (for example 1.17_WW_recovery.img).img", and I enter recovery, it doesnt shoe the recovery rom in recovery mode.

However, if I use 2.20 recovery images, it shows in red letters my current recovery rom...

I think this is the casue of my brick and me unable to flash to a lower firmware. can anyone give me help? in making earlier recovery images be recognized in recovery mode?

Thanks! and pretty new here... if i broke the rules... let me know =]

EDIT:

I'd like to add, I have these errors when I viewed "Last Successful Flash Log" in Droidboot mode...

E: Failed to mount /factory (Invalid Argument)
E: Failed to mount /factory!

Looked everywhere for a solution, but can't seem to mount these; this could be the cause of my bootloop...


----------



## Kendu Khoi (Dec 21, 2014)

*Any guy try this???*



Tech N You said:


> I am a Xperia developer but I can guide you through the process.
> Download the data and stuff as you have been told.
> Make sure your phone is switched off
> Press and hold voulme up button and connect your phone to pc
> you are in fastboot mode.

Click to collapse



PLZ TRY THIS!!!!MY ZEN5 HARDBRICK& I SEND TO QUARANTY SERVICE....


----------



## Cogmo Pop (Jan 26, 2015)

decatz said:


> can you go to fastboot ? hold vol up and turn on your phone if can
> 
> download ADB Fastboot n install (google it)
> download the windows zenfone 5 driver
> ...

Click to collapse





I have a quick question.. Regarding your instructions:

*extract and you get UL-ASUS_T00F-WW-1.14.40.50-user.zip
get fastboot.img, boot.img from the zip and copy to adb folder
rename UL-ASUS_T00F-WW-1.14.40.50-user.zip and move it to adb folder*

What should i rename "UL-ASUS_T00F-WW-1.14.40.50-user.zip" to? I am using a *UL-ASUS_T00K-WW-2.21.40.29-user.zip* right now.. I have followed these steps over and over again but haven't had any luck, I'm thinking maybe I'm doing something wrong here..

I always end up with:

** daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
* daemon started successfully *
error: device not found*

TIA..


----------



## affezan (Jan 27, 2015)

decatz said:


> can you go to fastboot ? hold vol up and turn on your phone if can
> 
> download ADB Fastboot n install (google it)
> download the windows zenfone 5 driver
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks Man.. this is quite helpful.. I don't need to  go out from my house again to get to asus centre for this  issues.. it sure help me a lot..:angel::angel: and I am happy for it..  ...


----------



## The War Profiteer (Feb 2, 2015)

I did this today.  Just turn off the phone, boot to the DroidBoot and select REBOOT.  That's all.


----------



## sweetsorrow (Feb 2, 2015)

@decatz

Tnx for the help


----------



## lunknownl (Feb 2, 2015)

if its really bricked meaning you cant do anything and just stuck on the screen then you cant unbrick it but you can at least go to fastboot try to unroot and return original rom and from there you can root again if you like i had this situation i thought it was bricked but i could go to boot also to install roms in my case htc one x the s-on was blocking it i latter realized that i can do it only after doing fastboot to the rom on the computer with the adb


----------



## davidhuu (May 14, 2014)

I update the phone SKU = TW to WW, in the process of updating the device stands at around 30%, which does not run on the next stop. I waited over 30 minutes still the same and I reset the phone and the result is brick, just boot up black screen and USB symbol, on the discovery fastboot recovery lost. 
sorry, my english bad


----------



## CAL1BER (Feb 8, 2015)

*If you're stuck on USB screen or ASUS logo.*

Guys when I was searching for a solution to my problem I came across this tutorial video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boyU1MnI7HU . And remarkably it worked. My device booted successfully. "I was able to enter droidboot/fastboot whatever you may call it and recovery mode" If you're having the same problem and you aren't able to find a solution anywhere I'll suggest to give this video a shot All the best! :fingers-crossed: :good:


----------



## jaimevo (Feb 11, 2015)

*I have the same problem with my zenfone 5*

I have the same problem with my zenfone 5, can not enter fastboot or recovery or normally nor droitboot , someone already solved this problem?  :crying:


----------



## sjahagurdarj99 (Feb 14, 2015)

*i got stuck while rooting my asus zenfone 5*

sir,
  please tell me how start my asus zenfone 5 i attempted rooting my device but its stuck in middle i m not able to stop it or restart my device so pls tell me wht to do next


----------



## decatz (Feb 18, 2015)

I use latest firmware to update my phone (2.21.40.44) recently and able to revive my bricked phone (few month ago with the the 1.14.40.50 ww firmware)


a little update on my mini guide should be more clear now

- Download ADB and Fastboot (install at c:\adb for easy access )
- Download and install the Windows zenfone 5 driver 
- Download firmware from Asus site for WW ( extract this zip file to get fastboot.img, boot.img and copy these to your ADB Fastboot folder )
- Rename the WWzip into  "rom.zip" and move it to your ADB Fastboot folder (for easy typing in cmd) 
- Turn Off your phone - connect to pc with usb cable
- Hold vol up and then press power On button of your phone - Keep holding both buttons, it should went into Droidboot screen.
- Open command prompt (cmd) and go to your ADB Fastboot folder (e.g. cd C:\adb)
- Type the following 2 lines: "fastboot flash fastboot fastboot.img" and "fastboot flash boot boot.img" (look phone screen, should say successfully done for both)
- Scroll down(use volume keys) to recovery and select it(use power key) and your phone will reboot 
- now that you are in recovery(you can see a droid symbol lying down with red triangle over its stomach)
- Hold Vol Down and press Vol up (menu should appear)
- Choose "Apply update from adb"
- From cmd above type "adb sideload rom.zip"
- Wipe cache/dat and reboot


----------



## budjang_l (Feb 26, 2015)

*Flashing fastboot with wrong image.*

Hi there. 
As the title said, i've mistakenly type the flashing command with "fastboot flash fastboot xxx.img". The xxx.img actually a "recovery" image not a "fastboot" image. Since that i can't flash official firmware with fastboot command because i can't get in to droidboot/fastboot mode. I did the flashing because of "com.android.systemui" FC'ed in the end of booting and hinder me from doing anything in homescreen. 
I have Phils Touch CWM as recovery. I tried flashing official firmware with CWM with no luck. Is there anyway to have fastboot mode again? Please help me. Any ideas or suggestions greatly appreciated.


----------



## chetan_dua (Apr 1, 2015)

*adb sideload*

Go to recovery. Choose option for adb sideload and flash the firmware which you are currectly having eg:2.21.40.41(lateFirmware can be downloaded from support.asus.com Firmware


----------



## angelica_san (Apr 3, 2015)

*please help me unbrick my ASUS_T00K i can't enter droidboot*



affezan said:


> Thanks Man.. this is quite helpful.. I don't need to  go out from my house again to get to asus centre for this  issues.. it sure help me a lot..:angel::angel: and I am happy for it..  ...

Click to collapse



Hi,  could you help me.. 
I unbrick my zenfone same woth you.  But my problem is I can't enter droidboot (
Could you help me on how you fixed it?


----------



## MiguelSC_ (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi, i am having a serious problem here, i tried to root my zenphone 5 WW and something went wrong, it was a few months ago, the phone kept working. A few days later i noticed the serial number on droidboot changed to 123456789abcdef, i read about it and i am not the only one with that problem after trying to root, but i give up rooting the phone. Bad serial number in droid boot, no worries OTA updates keept comming, everything else was working, but recently, maybe after some system update i dont know for shure when it started, sometimes the green led stayed on after i removed the charger along with an on screen information that the phone was plugged in. That disapeared after a reboot, i never waited a few minuts to see if it would go back to normal on its own, i just rebooted. Because of that i went to droidboot to factory reset the phone and thats when the real problem happened.

After that it wount charge. If the phone is on it just doesnt charge at all, if its on and pluged in to the computer it is not detected, and its not MTP settings, i checked that.

Also the phone doesnt boot if its conected to a usb port, on the computer it freezes or shows that white usb logo and shows up in device manager as a CLOVERFIELD PLUS, (the PLUS only came after i installed iSoc drivers), on the wall charger the logo apears for a split second and then turns in to an empty battery logo, if i leave it like that it charges, but doesnt indicate its charging onscreen, neither the charge led lights up.

I can then disconect the usb cable, hold the power button to turn it off, enter droidboot, reboot from droidboot and it runs perfectly, appart from usb conectivity, no issues at all.

If i enter droidboot first and then plug the usb, the computer just doesnt know its there, i know how its done, the drivers are installed, tryed 2 different usb cables on 2 different computers, windows doesnt even plays that anoying new device sounds.  That means no adb. I tryed to folow some instructions using "xFSTK Downloader", but no joy, when it has the white usb logo it is detected so i dont think its a hardware problem.

The phone is running WW_2.21.40.44, presently the latest release.
After 2 or 3 more factory resets and still the same, i downloaded the firmware from asus support, renamed the file to "UL-ASUS_T00F-WW-2.22.40.44-user", and rebooted but it didnt solve my problem, it "updates" but the problem remains.

FSTK Downloader detects the phone shows the SOC Serial number but not the phone serial number and returns error code 0x20000015 when flashing IFWI, FW_DNX, OS_DNX and OS_IMAGE, tryed to flash the same files using"Phone Flash Tool 3.1.4" and the results are the same.

I tryed to extract those files from the firmware and download them following an online tutorial, could i be doing something wrong in this step?

Any sugestions anyone?

Thx

forgot to mention, i did not unlock the bootloader...


----------



## dani filth (Apr 8, 2015)

*adb sideload*



decatz said:


> I use latest firmware to update my phone (2.21.40.44) recently and able to revive my bricked phone (few month ago with the the 1.14.40.50 ww firmware)
> 
> 
> a little update on my mini guide should be more clear now
> ...

Click to collapse



hi there this error occurs when i adb sideload... kindly help please. thank you


----------



## dani filth (Apr 8, 2015)

*fastboot flashed with recovery.img*



budjang_l said:


> Hi there.
> As the title said, i've mistakenly type the flashing command with "fastboot flash fastboot xxx.img". The xxx.img actually a "recovery" image not a "fastboot" image. Since that i can't flash official firmware with fastboot command because i can't get in to droidboot/fastboot mode. I did the flashing because of "com.android.systemui" FC'ed in the end of booting and hinder me from doing anything in homescreen.
> I have Phils Touch CWM as recovery. I tried flashing official firmware with CWM with no luck. Is there anyway to have fastboot mode again? Please help me. Any ideas or suggestions greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse



we exactly have the same scenario dude... and i cant find a perfect solution still... lets keep it up... i assume we have "deleted" our fastboot


----------



## dani filth (Apr 11, 2015)

*Z5*



dani filth said:


> we exactly have the same scenario dude... and i cant find a perfect solution still... lets keep it up... i assume we have "deleted" our fastboot

Click to collapse



any update please... thank you guys.. just droppin by


----------



## dev.wes07 (Apr 13, 2015)

NVM


----------



## jinconstantine (Apr 17, 2015)

*My Phone ASUS Zenfone 5 (A501CG T00J Kitkat 4.4.2) is Bricked*

When i go to Bootloader (Hold Physical Power + Vol Up)  this will show up an Empty Battery Logo 
When i go to Recovery (Hold Physical Power + Vol Down) NOTHING will show up on the screen not even a vibrate from the phone
When i just turn on ASUS Zenfone 5 it will show the White USB Logo then it will Bootloop
When i plug ASUS Zenfone 5 to Wall Power Outlet for charging it LED Indicator will not light up
When you turn on ASUS Zenfone 5 while its plugged to the PC the USB Logo is stucked on the screen and it toggles from White to Red Colored Buffer by itself sometimes
When i plug it to my PC while its powered on "Cloverview" will be recognized by my PC's devmgmt.msc but phone screen will shut on and off by itself and "Cloverview" from devmgmt.msc will appear and dissapear the same time that the screen goes on and off
When i plug it to my PC while having  an Empty Battery Logo (Bootloader) "Cloverview" will not show up from devmgmt.msc

I need help Badly Please help me :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## chetan_dua (Apr 22, 2015)

jinconstantine said:


> When i go to Bootloader (Hold Physical Power + Vol Up)  this will show up an Empty Battery Logo
> When i go to Recovery (Hold Physical Power + Vol Down) NOTHING will show up on the screen not even a vibrate from the phone
> When i just turn on ASUS Zenfone 5 it will show the White USB Logo then it will Bootloop
> When i plug ASUS Zenfone 5 to Wall Power Outlet for charging it LED Indicator will not light up
> ...

Click to collapse



Whats the last thing u have done before going into this situation


----------



## zenfone beginner (Apr 27, 2015)

*Nothing to worry*

Hi my name is mihir i got the same problem as you go got but i got easiest and fastest fix of this that is just connect usb cable so that it will show white usb icon ok now remove cable and switch off your phone by pressing volume up and volume down button as it switches off press the power button and after you see asus logo press volume up button then you will enter droidboot mode after that using volume up and down button go to reboot and press power button this will fix it and at boot you will not find the usb logo and without losing data or and time you will get into normal boot and you can now access the phone 
Enjoy


----------



## minabe1vn (Apr 29, 2015)

zenfone beginner said:


> Hi my name is mihir i got the same problem as you go got but i got easiest and fastest fix of this that is just connect usb cable so that it will show white usb icon ok now remove cable and switch off your phone by pressing volume up and volume down button as it switches off press the power button and after you see asus logo press volume up button then you will enter droidboot mode after that using volume up and down button go to reboot and press power button this will fix it and at boot you will not find the usb logo and without losing data or and time you will get into normal boot and you can now access the phone
> Enjoy

Click to collapse



hi Mihir,

Could you specify to step:
1.  Connect usb cable so that it will show white usb icon
2. Remove cable
3. Switch off your phone by pressing volume up and volume down button
4. ???


----------



## zenfone beginner (Apr 29, 2015)

Step 1: connect the USB cable to laptop or computer  then switch on the phone.

Step 2: you will see that there is a white USB logo visible.

Step 3: now remove the USB cable and switch on the phone pressing volume up button

Step 4: now you will enter droidboot mode now using volume down button go to reboot and press power button. Now you will be booted with normal os.

The bug is you have too do this everytime you restart your phone 





Sent from my ASUS_Z002 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## winlemony (May 10, 2015)

zenfone beginner said:


> Hi my name is mihir i got the same problem as you go got but i got easiest and fastest fix of this that is just connect usb cable so that it will show white usb icon ok now remove cable and switch off your phone by pressing volume up and volume down button as it switches off press the power button and after you see asus logo press volume up button then you will enter droidboot mode after that using volume up and down button go to reboot and press power button this will fix it and at boot you will not find the usb logo and without losing data or and time you will get into normal boot and you can now access the phone
> Enjoy

Click to collapse





minabe1vn said:


> hi Mihir,
> 
> Could you specify to step:
> 1.  Connect usb cable so that it will show white usb icon
> ...

Click to collapse



Dear mihir i cannot decipher nor decode nor decrypt what are you trying to say it does not help me thankyouandhaveagooddaysincerelyyourswinlemonyp/s: pleaseuseproperpunctuationmarks and for your info punctuation marks are period(.) Comma(,) question mark(?) Exclamation mark(!),apostrophe(') etc


No offence thanks


----------



## johnblackwood (May 12, 2015)

johnblackwood said:


> Hi I have a Zenfone 5 run on KitKat which is stuck at boot logo.
> 
> The situation is, I tried to flash new recovery and rom in my attempts to put it alive, but all I got when flashing rom is bunch of "failed to mount" log in the recovery with invalid argument. I tried few times with no avail and I made further read on xda forums and found out that I have to unlock the bootloader for this operation. Since the bootloader unlocking tool is an .apk file, it is impossible to be used for bootlooped zenfone (correct me if I'm wrong).
> 
> Any suggestion guys? Your help is very much appreciated and thanks click is waiting. Thank you very much!

Click to collapse





johnblackwood said:


> I forgot to mention that my serial number displayed at droidboot/fastboot is 0123456789ABCDEF

Click to collapse




Please help this problem, thanks guys!


----------



## zenfone beginner (May 12, 2015)

Oh please don't show my mistakes first see how good english u speak Mr winlemoly.

Sent from my ASUS_Z002 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## davidhuu (May 14, 2014)

I update the phone SKU = TW to WW, in the process of updating the device stands at around 30%, which does not run on the next stop. I waited over 30 minutes still the same and I reset the phone and the result is brick, just boot up black screen and USB symbol, on the discovery fastboot recovery lost. 
sorry, my english bad


----------



## johnblackwood (May 15, 2015)

johnblackwood said:


> Please help this problem, thanks guys!

Click to collapse



Anyone can help me? krikkk krikkk krikkk


----------



## KlydeXV (May 16, 2015)

*I solved this problem a moment ago*

I just press the power button and volume up, the my phone takes me to the hmmmm idunno what do they call that sections were i can see Factory reset, Reboot DroidBoot and etc. Just select the "Factory Reset" and let the phone take its time to reset itself, and then asus logo appears. it loads, and it your phone will magically back to its home scree. (Sorry for the bad english, im shaking because of this) Im hoping that this could help you. Good luck guys


----------



## johnblackwood (May 18, 2015)

KlydeXV said:


> I just press the power button and volume up, the my phone takes me to the hmmmm idunno what do they call that sections were i can see Factory reset, Reboot DroidBoot and etc. Just select the "Factory Reset" and let the phone take its time to reset itself, and then asus logo appears. it loads, and it your phone will magically back to its home scree. (Sorry for the bad english, im shaking because of this) Im hoping that this could help you. Good luck guys

Click to collapse



Thank you but that didn't work for my dead phone. Anyway, a developer is helping now, hope that my phone can be made alive again!


----------



## shubhayan (May 29, 2015)

*Waiting for device*



decatz said:


> can you go to fastboot ? hold vol up and turn on your phone if can
> 
> download ADB Fastboot n install (google it)
> download the windows zenfone 5 driver
> ...

Click to collapse






unable to apply the above procedure
when i type the commands it says WAITING FOR DEVICE and nothing happens
when i connect my phone to the PC , the suddenly shows the WHITE USB logo and below it is a bar which is RED in color 
please help


----------



## azaryaivan21 (May 29, 2015)

davidhuu said:


> I update the phone SKU = TW to WW, in the process of updating the device stands at around 30%, which does not run on the next stop. I waited over 30 minutes still the same and I reset the phone and the result is brick, just boot up black screen and USB symbol, on the discovery fastboot recovery lost.
> sorry, my english bad

Click to collapse



now can you solve it? i have that problem too.. :crying:


----------



## xchan06 (Jun 9, 2015)

johnblackwood said:


> Thank you but that didn't work for my dead phone. Anyway, a developer is helping now, hope that my phone can be made alive again!

Click to collapse



does your phone have been fixed by the developers ?, is it working normally again ?, my zenfone 5 is dead too, and i have to surrender it to where i bought it for 90 days for them to fix it, i just want to know if they really can fix it.


----------



## luxumbra (Jun 20, 2015)

Hello guys,
I have had the same problem some time ago, I tried many different things, and one worked... 
Go to your bootloader (at list that worked for me), then reboot your phone from there, and the usb logo doesn't come.
If it doesn't work, install CWM, http://www.asus-zenfone.com/2015/04/twrp-philz-recovery-zenfone-5.html, then do the same thing, go to your bootloader, and reboot from there.
If that doesn't work, turn off your phone from the bootloader, and then turn it on again, it the same thing but both worked for me.
You will have to do this each time you get out of the recovery, but only once.
I hope it could help you 

Luxumbra


----------



## susuhero (Jun 20, 2015)

*unbrick phong cách VN*

mấy má trên đây giấu nghề wài, nó hiện cái logo usb trắng rồi đỏ thì bấm giữ volume up + nguồn nhưng bí quyết ở đây do zenfone bị lỗi board nên phải nhấp nhấp thêm nút volume down liên tục trong lúc boot mới vô được recovery mode (hiện con robot ngửa chim có dòng NO COMMAND ở dưới) sau đó nhá volume up + power 2 lần là hiện menu wipe cache, adb sideload rom phát về như cũ.


----------



## ndankrieca (Jul 8, 2015)

*can't enter fastboot or droidboot to*



jojombe said:


> I have same problem like you and its almost a month but last night I fixed this problem, i got my droidboot back, before i tell you how to fix this problem, i need to know 2 things
> 
> 1 you can enter recovery ?
> 2 is your phone work normal i mean you can use as normally ?

Click to collapse



i cant enter droidboot via hit power + vol up,,,but i can enter recovery 
i try to update sideload use the same firmware,,its failed,, instalation aborted,just android 4.4.2 can update to 5.0,,,,  how fix this problem,help me


----------



## macky_ebmec (Jul 23, 2015)

jojombe said:


> I have same problem like you and its almost a month but last night I fixed this problem, i got my droidboot back, before i tell you how to fix this problem, i need to know 2 things
> 
> 1 you can enter recovery ?
> 2 is your phone work normal i mean you can use as normally ?

Click to collapse




hello bro, i cannot enter droidbot also when i go to recovery mode,battery with question mark appears..i tried to open it and reset the battery terminal, no luck, what are the problems causing my zf5? 

hope anyone can help me, thanks


----------



## ochaides (Aug 3, 2015)

azaryaivan21 said:


> now can you solve it? i have that problem too.. :crying:

Click to collapse



l have problem samwe with you...can you solve this ???
please help me to

Sent from my Mi 4i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## devilboynv (Aug 6, 2015)

macky_ebmec said:


> hello bro, i cannot enter droidbot also when i go to recovery mode,battery with question mark appears..i tried to open it and reset the battery terminal, no luck, what are the problems causing my zf5?
> 
> hope anyone can help me, thanks

Click to collapse



for those people who are getting battery logo (or) battery logo with question mark 
do this :-

*switch off* the phone and *connect it* to the *charger* and just let it charge for *30-40 min*
then reboot into *droidboot* (or) *bootloader* by  holding *power button + volume up button*  until the asus logo appears !!

bingo you just enterd droid boot!

common sense :laugh: :- that white battery logo with question mark is shown while entering droidboot because of low battery ........... charging it for some time will fix it!

:good:


----------



## ochaides (Aug 8, 2015)

my battery is full brother   ...my droiboot missing...

if i'm go to droidboot just appear asus logo and then usb logo and then dead again...

Sent from my Mi 4i using XDA


----------



## devilboynv (Aug 8, 2015)

ochaides said:


> my battery is full brother   ...my droiboot missing...
> 
> if i'm go to droidboot just appear asus logo and then usb logo and then dead again...
> 
> Sent from my Mi 4i using XDA

Click to collapse



i think you have flased a *wrong droidboot image* file i guess!   the above fix is only for those people who have a working droidboot but cant get into it after rebooting!

in that case check if you can boot into *recovery* by switching off your phone and by *bolding power button + volume down button*  until the *asus logo *appears  
if you can...... then you should *adb sideload the firmware* of which that *recovery* belongs to .   

ex:-  you can only flash *2.22.30.53 firmware* with  *2.22.30.53 recovery.img*

can you post a pic of your recovery here?


----------



## ochaides (Aug 8, 2015)

I have installed cwm recovery Phillips touch... i can log into recovery by pressing power on+volume down after phone vibrate press volume up.. 

I try adb sideload but always error bla bla bla /tmp/update.zip abort

Sent from my Mi 4i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tearichy (Aug 17, 2015)

decatz said:


> can you go to fastboot ? hold vol up and turn on your phone if can
> 
> download ADB Fastboot n install (google it)
> download the windows zenfone 5 driver
> ...

Click to collapse



after i type fastboot flash fastboot droidboot.img. It says waiting for device even though im on the update from adb screen


----------



## ochaides (Aug 19, 2015)

tearichy said:


> after i type fastboot flash fastboot droidboot.img. It says waiting for device even though im on the update from adb screen

Click to collapse



Uninstall all driver ...
restart pc...
Turn on again and install driver again
Intel usb driver
iSoc uab driver
Adb driver


----------



## anil2025 (Aug 26, 2015)

*Fastboot is also frozen*

Hi,

I have the same issue on my zenfone 5. 
I am able to get to droidboot, but that screen is also stuck, not able to use the keys to select any option other than the first option that is REBOOT DROIDBOOT. I was hoping to SELECT RECOVERY OR FACTORY RESET. 
Any suggestions???


----------



## chriszx12 (Sep 7, 2015)

jojombe said:


> I have same problem like you and its almost a month but last night I fixed this problem, i got my droidboot back, before i tell you how to fix this problem, i need to know 2 things
> 
> 1 you can enter recovery ?
> 2 is your phone work normal i mean you can use as normally ?

Click to collapse



1.Yes i can enter TWRP recovery
2.Yes my phone is working i can use it normally.
Please tell how to fix it..

---------- Post added at 06:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:13 AM ----------




shubhayan said:


> unable to apply the above procedure
> when i type the commands it says WAITING FOR DEVICE and nothing happens
> when i connect my phone to the PC , the suddenly shows the WHITE USB logo and below it is a bar which is RED in color
> please help

Click to collapse



 the same problem here...i'm also getting the white usb logo.
Please help me? i can use my phone normally and works fine.. but my fastboot or droidboot both are dead.. and i have the twrp recovery working but tried adb sideload <filename.zip> shows waiting for devices and error closed..


----------



## rfka (Sep 12, 2015)

*ADB sideload not working*

When i use adb devices it find my 500cg ww, but when i do adb sideload UL-ASUS_T00F-WW-3.23.40.60-user.zip the terminal says total xfer: 0.00x and in the phone many messages of "can't mount cache, failed to mount cache."

The same happens when i rename to asus.zip and do adb sideload asus.zip.

Pressing power and volume up does not enter in fastboot so adb is my only option because droidboot recovery failed with the same "can't mount" mistakes. 

I tried to flash using asus flash tool and the .raw image that i found and will share here after my tenth post, i found for many versions of Zenfone, a mega link, but the asus flash tool detected my phone but sent a message of wrong serial. 

I'm am running out of options and sending the phone 2 miles away to sao paulo will take weeks before they send back and cost a lot.


----------



## davidhuu (May 14, 2014)

I update the phone SKU = TW to WW, in the process of updating the device stands at around 30%, which does not run on the next stop. I waited over 30 minutes still the same and I reset the phone and the result is brick, just boot up black screen and USB symbol, on the discovery fastboot recovery lost. 
sorry, my english bad


----------



## rfka (Sep 12, 2015)

Volume up + power does not open fastboot. Those instructions are wrong.

Asus has the most complicated way to get in Droidboot and Recovery i ever saw in a phone.

The correct instruction:

Enter Droidboot: Phone must be turned off first. Press only power button and after 2 seconds, still holding power button, press the volume up releasing the power button when the phone vibrates while still holding the volume up for 5 seconds. Now enter droidboot.

Recovery directly without go through droidboot: Phone must be turned off first. Press power button and volume down, when vibrates release the power button while still holding the volume down for 5 seconds. Now you see the android logo with belly up. Do not freak out seeing the no command exclamation. Now press volume up and power and quickly release both but volume up first. Now you are in recovery.


----------



## shifft (Sep 15, 2015)

could you please tell... how i can cover that wrong droidboot image issue....


----------



## liey87 (Sep 20, 2015)

*Unable to enter droid mode*

Any other way to enter droid mode? Try all things but never enter droid mode..


----------



## Zenfone 1614 (Sep 26, 2015)

Hello please guys!

Zenfone 5 A501 brick!

IMEI null Recoverry method 1 zenfone 5 A501

1.First root your device
2.downlodand installterminalemulator
3.download mmcblk0p03.img and copy it to internalsd card
4.open terminal emulator and type su
5.grantsuperuser acess
6. type ddif=/sdcard/mmcblk0p3.img of/=dev/block/mmcblk0p3
7.and enter
8.after sucess restart ur phone and pray

9=ZenFone 5 Brick Stuck in logo Asus

    HOW TO UNBRICK YOUR ZENFONE
1. Intel USB Driver for Android ( Download Here )
2. ADB Fastboot Tool ( Download Here)
3. Recovery IMG (Recovery version must be earlier then your
current.) (Download )
4. Asus Zenfone Firmware (Download From Asus Website, and
Put it in the same folder with adb fastboot tools) Zenfone 5(Go To Download)
For Zenfone 6 (Go To Download) (Select OS Android and Choose Your zenfone
Model, the version must be lower than your current version)

                     InstructionsHow To)
1. In this Tutorial, My current version is WW2.19.40.6 and i
have WW1.17.40.6 Full firmware in My computer so i
download WW1.17.40.6 recovery img
2. Install Intel USB Driver and Extract ADB Driver
3. Copy Recovery img to ADB Folder
4. Extract downloaded WW1.17.40.6 Firmware and Copy to
Adb Folder
5. When USB logoPress Power+Volume up will enter droid
mode
6. Connect Zenfone with USB Cable to Computer /Laptop
7. Open ADB Folder and Open Command Prompt (Shift + right
Click > Open Command Here)
8. When at Droidboot Type : fastboot flash recovery
<filename.img> in this tutorial i type:
fastboot flash recovery 1.17.40.16_22_recovery . img
9. choose Recovery at Droidboot when android robot appear
press volume down+volume up and Choose update from
ADB
10. Type in CMD: adb sideload <firmwarename.zip> and wait
until complete
11. Wipe Cache and Data (Tutorial Here)
12. Reboot

Result
8. When at Droidboot Type : fastboot flash recovery recovery.img

Error E:failed to mount/factory (invalid argument)
      E:Unable to mount/factory
      FLASH COMPLETE

Not respond en zenfone

ADB command window and type the following cmd:
  adb shell 
  mke2fs /dev/block/mmcblk0p3 
  mount -w -t ext4 /dev/block/mmcblk0p3 
  reboot 


C:\Users\user\Desktop\adb\adb shell 
adb server is out of date. Killing...
*daemon started successfully*
error: device not found
C:\Users\user\Desktop\adb\adb kill-server

C:\Users\user\Desktop\adb\adb shell 
*daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037*
*daemon started successfully*
error:device not found

please some other method
somehow to repair mmcblk0p3 .img
Odin toll for sansung!       ASUS there is not!

Sorry for my English.


----------



## aquaphx (Oct 5, 2015)

omg this zenfone 5 is frustating.. i never trust asus anymore..
last time.. i got bricked due to failed to mount /factory.. and i took it to service center, there's no other way..
and now i got bricked/bootloop too.. with no hope.. i tried sideload it said error.. 
so frustating


----------



## Zenfone 1614 (Oct 5, 2015)

Error E:failed to mount/factory (invalid argument)
      E:Unable to mount/factory
      FLASH COMPLETE

Sansung tool odin! :good:

Asus has not!
Assus there is no!
Asus tool
Asus  recovery utility not exist!
Sorry for my English.


----------



## manhduystar (Oct 10, 2015)

Thank you!!!


----------



## pakarbu (Dec 26, 2015)

KlydeXV said:


> I just press the power button and volume up, the my phone takes me to the hmmmm idunno what do they call that sections were i can see Factory reset, Reboot DroidBoot and etc. Just select the "Factory Reset" and let the phone take its time to reset itself, and then asus logo appears. it loads, and it your phone will magically back to its home scree. (Sorry for the bad english, im shaking because of this) Im hoping that this could help you. Good luck guys

Click to collapse



Sorry to bring up this old thread.
Just a question for mr/s klydeXV, does factory reset from droidboot wipe internal memory partition?


----------



## KlydeXV (Dec 27, 2015)

pakarbu said:


> Sorry to bring up this old thread.
> Just a question for mr/s klydeXV, does factory reset from droidboot wipe internal memory partition?

Click to collapse



Yes bro


----------



## konker (Dec 28, 2015)

*Flash with official 5.0 upgrade ROM to restore access*

I have an unrooted Asus Zenfone 5 LTE model T00P.
Last night, when restarting the phone, it would not boot up.
After the static Asus boot screen, the screen would turn black and stay that way until I long-press the power button.
By doing that, the phone would vibrate and then the screen flash momentarily and back to the static Asus boot screen.
Every attempt to start the phone would result in the same outcome.
Using the Vol- + Power key combination, I was able to enter the droidboot mode (I think that's what it's called) and enter the recovery mode by choosing the option to update from SD card.
In recovery mode, I saw the option to install update from an external storage card.
This gave me the idea to use the official Lollipop upgrade ROM to try and restore access to the phone and data.
I did not want to perform a factory reset as I have not backed up my data.
After copying the UL-ASUS_T00P-WW-12.4.5.58-user.zip into the external micro-SD card and rebooting the phone into the recovery mode, I was able to flash the ROM into the phone, wiped the Cache partition and rebooted the phone. I finally regained access into the phone and all my data and settings are intact. Phew!
I honestly did not know what went wrong but it would seem like some system file has been corrupted somehow (soft brick maybe?).
PS: I got the idea to do that from my recent upgrade (from 4.4) experience. I noticed the data and user settings were left untouched.


----------



## amitgupta2792 (Jan 30, 2016)

i have same problem but i solved our self.
only for zenfone 5 tested 
important device is out of warranty so use this method.Device in warranty period go to authorize service Center.
download all driver from unbrick zenfone 5 blog.
1.switch off zenfone.
2.press all three button power,v+,v- and hold wait for start zenfone
3.after start show android logo for recovery mode.
4then press v+ and power button or search go to recovery mode
5.connect to pc and go to apply update from adb
6.download zenfone 5 downgrade image from asus support L to kk if mobile have Android L or kk to jb  if device have android 4
l to kk aply 5.3.3.3 image than restart if working ok or apply adb to  5.2.2.2
automatic restart droid bot restore and use your zenfone,no need to change main board.
if any problem email at [email protected]


----------



## BeenStuckTheWholeTime (Feb 20, 2016)

*Stuck on USB logo when trying to sending commands from PC*



jojombe said:


> I have same problem like you and its almost a month but last night I fixed this problem, i got my droidboot back, before i tell you how to fix this problem, i need to know 2 things
> 
> 1 you can enter recovery ?
> 2 is your phone work normal I mean you can use as normally ?

Click to collapse



Yes, it functions pretty normally, but my phone does not enter droid boot at all ( I have tried power+vol up several times with no result). When I try to send command from PC, it will get stuck on the USB logo for some time, then restart normally. 

I want to flash a new ROM, but I have been stuck in this USB logo for quite a long time.

EDIT:
After a lot of failed tries, I tried one dangerous feature, which is forcing the mobile to come out of the boot loop. 
Don't ever try it, if you are stuck in boot loop or can't access the bootloader.


> This is what I did, first I tried a recovery flash after which my phone shut down and showed "No Command". Then I pressed the power button and tap the vol+ 3 or four times, then vol-.

Click to collapse

That's all. My phone can't boot now, it is always stuck at the USB logo with a white rectangle below it, which becomes red when connected to a PC by USB cable.​:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## CrivonZean (Feb 20, 2016)

*Help I bricked my zenfone 5 lite and i can't open fastboot*

i tried to fix it and now it's stuck in the "intel inside" logo please help me fix it. I also can't detect it in the adb list of devices :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Tanmay777 (Feb 24, 2016)

when I Tried to install xposed framework sdk21 via TWRP on my zenfone 5 lollipop 5.0, it says something like => cp error: no space left on device.. What should I do ?


----------



## zenfone beginner (Feb 25, 2016)

CrivonZean said:


> i tried to fix it and now it's stuck in the "intel inside" logo please help me fix it. I also can't detect it in the adb list of devices :crying::crying::crying:

Click to collapse



try turning off your phone after it is turned off insert usb cable and after that you will see charging logo after that check adb device it should appear in that

---------- Post added at 05:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:54 PM ----------




BeenStuckTheWholeTime said:


> Yes, it functions pretty normally, but my phone does not enter droid boot at all ( I have tried power+vol up several times with no result). When I try to send command from PC, it will get stuck on the USB logo for some time, then restart normally.
> 
> I want to flash a new ROM, but I have been stuck in this USB logo for quite a long time.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



on your phone holding volume up and power button it will take you to recovery then i think so you will be able to reboot it

---------- Post added at 05:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:55 PM ----------




Tanmay777 said:


> when I Tried to install xposed framework sdk21 via TWRP on my zenfone 5 lollipop 5.0, it says something like => cp error: no space left on device.. What should I do ?

Click to collapse



xposed doesnt get install on zenfone 4,5,6 lollipop for me it didnt work on zenofone 6


----------



## BeenStuckTheWholeTime (Feb 25, 2016)

*This is BeenStuckTHeWholeTime and I have unbricked my phone.*

For all those who are still stuck at the USB logo, try this

First switch off your device. Press the power button and just after the vibration goes off, press the vol- button. This might take you into a screen with a "no command android logo" with a red triangle over it. Just wait for some time and your phone will boot normally. Try to get that no command screen by giving it more than one tries if the first one does not work, as the time between the power and vol- press is important.

Worked for me and also got the same suggestion from ASUS customer service two days after I unbricked it myself.


----------



## amrmo (Mar 25, 2016)

*Flashing without fastboot*

If you can boot the normal OS image, this procedure worked for me to restore Droidboot and get rid of the white USB symbol problem (it's a different ASUS device, but the software stack should be similar): http://hckohwnotes.blogspot.jp/2016/03/recovery-from-failed-fastboot-flash.html



arbura said:


> my asus zenfone 5 WW T00F can't enter droidboot. and stuck on asus logo. how i can flash rom without droidboot?

Click to collapse


----------



## jc9 (Oct 9, 2016)

*Found error*



decatz said:


> can you go to fastboot ? hold vol up and turn on your phone if can
> 
> download ADB Fastboot n install (google it)
> download the windows zenfone 5 driver
> ...

Click to collapse










DUDE I TRIED THIS BUT AT THE LAST STEP I FOUND AN ERROR SAYS >> error your device not connected. PLZ HELP


----------



## jeffrock777 (Mar 28, 2017)

*Hi everbody ; problem solved with this commands running at linux!*



Zenfone 1614 said:


> Hello please guys!
> 
> Zenfone 5 A501 brick!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello everyone I am an old admirer and reader of the forum xda; Sorry I'm comma-free on my keyboard at the moment; Sorry for my bad English and for translating on google; But well, I came here to share what I did was to pass a stock kitkat rom and unlock the bootloader after I installed twrp, then in twrp I used Linux Mint (it can be Ubuntu, most popular / properly installed adb and fastboot) and the Linux terminal With the twrp open on the phone plugged into the pc I gave the commands mentioned above and it worked:

  Adb shell
   mke2fs / dev / block / mmcblk0p3
   Mount -w -t ext4 / dev / block / mmcblk0p3
   Reboot

I just have to thank you from the forum xda that provided me with resurrect my zenfone 5; If it does not work on windows use Linux; I used both systems and it served me each for one step and it worked; That's the tip.
After this; I installed a custom ROM called ZenUIMod in lunandroid blog; google it;
thanks!


----------

